# ANML - Juice Reviews



## Lord Vetinari (7/3/16)

Company: ANML 
Product Name: Fury
Product Image: Upload not working will come edit later...

Reviewer: Lord Vetinari

Mod: Esige Eiffel T1
Watts/Volts: 28 to 60

Atomiser: Melo, Subtank Nano, Air Force RDA, Arctic
Coil Resistance: .2ohm, .5ohm 1ohm
Wicking Material: Cotton

Strength: 6mg
Blend: 70/30
Price: (please include price/ml if you can) R320
Website: www.anmlvapors.com

Website blurb:
Fury by ANML is a spot on rendition of sugar frosted cereal crisps with a splash of luscious whole milk, creating a remarkably indulgent vape experience that is full bodied and delicious on the inhale and crisp on the exhale. Undeniably accurate in the representation of fresh from the bag cereal crisps that balances just the right amount of sweetness with delectable premium milk, making Fury an undisputed king of all day vapes. The third flavor of the critically acclaimed ANML line is finally here

Reviewer Notes:

The Good: Well it is a spot on version of Frosties and warm milk. Everything is there. The corn flakes with frosting and the sweet milk. Very rich and thick. Super creamy. Dense clouds. 

Tastes the same no matter how you vape it or with what. A firm favorite for me already. 

The Bad:

It is pricey. Dont feel I wasted my money. Really happy to have it around. Just sad it will be impossible to have every day.

Overall: If I am depressed and need a treat I will grab another bottle.

Nom rating: super NOM plus one.


----------



## Vapington (7/3/16)

Hmmm lemme give my review:

Short n sweet this one. I actually bought a box of frosties to compare. Now Fury smells quite interesting to me - it has that milky corny smell to it but doesn't smell like a box of frosties as some reviewers have been saying (maybe American Frosties taste different). I vaped it side by side with a bowl of frosties and they are not even close lol. 

The vape is a thick milky slightly sweet flavour with hints of grainy cereal and an odd touch of bitterness right at the end. Its a forgettable vape and not very interesting in my opinion. It is certainly not worthy of being in the ANML lineup with the brilliant Looper and Carnage. 

I used a 24g nichrome build in my Doge V3 @ 90W.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (7/3/16)

Vapington said:


> Hmmm lemme give my review:
> 
> Short n sweet this one. I actually bought a box of frosties to compare. Now Fury smells quite interesting to me - it has that milky corny smell to it but doesn't smell like a box of frosties as some reviewers have been saying (maybe American Frosties taste different). I vaped it side by side with a bowl of frosties and they are not even close lol.
> 
> ...


It kicks the balls out of Milked. My ex agrees and we never agree. IDK man to me it ROCKS.


----------



## KB_314 (7/3/16)

Vapington said:


> Hmmm lemme give my review:
> 
> Short n sweet this one. I actually bought a box of frosties to compare. Now Fury smells quite interesting to me - it has that milky corny smell to it but doesn't smell like a box of frosties as some reviewers have been saying (maybe American Frosties taste different). I vaped it side by side with a bowl of frosties and they are not even close lol.
> 
> ...


Hmm, I've heard about this bitterness associated with Fury. Seems as though some taste it, some don't. There is a similarly odd bitterness described in OHW's new "Police Man", which has also received disappointing reviews after amazingly successful (and delicious) previous flavours. I think this is one that needs to be tasted before buying!


----------



## moonunit (7/3/16)

How strong is the corn flavour? Tried Flaked from Aisle 7 and it was a touch too strong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vapington (7/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> It kicks the balls out of Milked. My ex agrees and we never agree. IDK man to me it ROCKS.


Lol thanks for that


----------



## Vapington (7/3/16)

moonunit said:


> How strong is the corn flavour? Tried Flaked from Aisle 7 and it was a touch too strong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Umm to be quite honest extremely subtle. It is overall a subtle juice. Its heavy Milk with hints of corn flakes sort of lol.

Look its not a crap juice at all. It's just not what I have come to expect from the ANML line. I have heard many guys say its crap. As I said for me the best way to describe it is it was forgettable for me. I just smelled the bottle again - it actually smells like sour milk lol. The only way to find out is to try some haha


----------

